# Batterie et chargeur bizarre...



## macceusien (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème : la batterie du Mac est déchargé, donc je branche l'adaptateur secteur, relie le MagSafe à la prise et la batterie se met en charge. Puis au bout d'un moment (et de façon très aléatoire), le voyant orange ou vert sur le MagSafe diminue d'intensité, voir s'éteint complétement... Je débranche et rebranche le cordon sur l'ordi et ca redevient normal... Et ça peut le faire qu'une fois, comme 15 fois par charge... Donc, le chargeur est-il mort, la batterie aussi? QUe dois-je faire?

Merci de votre aide,

Nicola.


----------



## leo39 (1 Juin 2008)

non se n'est pas très grave, la batterie charge quand meme c'est juste le voyant cela m'arrive aussi sur mes 3 macbooks


----------



## macceusien (2 Juin 2008)

Ok, merci bcp 

Nicola.


----------

